# insurance for my r33 gtst with 8 points on my licence..???



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

hi peeps

my 6 month ban finishes on the 22nd of june and i need to insure my r33 gtst that i have spent over 2 months modifying.

can someone help or point me in the right direction as i have 8 points

thanks

zee


----------

